# Alternatives to carefresh and woodshavings



## Helloween19 (Jan 20, 2010)

I'm currently using carefresh as bedding for the mice as they had a bit of a reaction to shavings and I read it's not good for thm so I switched. However, it is getting a bit expensive to spend £5 every couple of weeks to get a new bag (I'm a poor student!!), plus weirdly I think it smells kind of icky lol.

Are there any alternatives? Or should I just carry on using carefresh?

Thankyou!!


----------



## LisaLQ (Dec 19, 2009)

I pay £6 for a whopping huge bale of shredded cardboard, delivered for free from the local stockist. I use Walmsley Premierbed, but I think it's only available up north (didnt check your location):
Horse Bedding Supplies  Yorkshire, Lancashire, UK

Or there's Finacard - but that's a fair bit more in price, £14 delivered.
Finacard, Quality Animal Bedding


----------



## SEVEN_PETS (Aug 11, 2009)

I use Finacard for substrate, £14 delivered and it lasts me (one cage) for 6 months.

I also use Back 2 Nature (£6 for 15l) or Finacard paper pellets (£10 for 15l) as litter (small amount each week) which lasts about a month or so.


----------



## webzdebs (Feb 16, 2010)

I use Bed Xcel, it's shreaded card like LisaLQ suggested. You can usually get it from your local riding school and it does me at least a month and i use it for my mice, rats, guinea pigs and hamsters so it should last quite a long time


----------



## Flissy (Jul 27, 2009)

Theres also megazorb which is for horses as well i think but its paper. I'm using bio-catelet at the moment but its not much cheaper than carefresh really. I'm a poor student too!


----------



## Helloween19 (Jan 20, 2010)

Thanks guys! 

The horsey bedding sounds like a good idea, but it comes in those huuge bags! Not sure they would fit in my weeny room  maybe I'll steal my friends huge wardrobe to store it in hehe!
I'll go have a look at our horsey place this weekend and see what I can find!


----------



## Matrix/Logan (May 7, 2009)

I used to use this cat litter for my mice and rats.

Clumping OkoPlus Wood Pellet Cat Litter 10ltr by Cat's Best | Pets at Home


----------



## LisaLQ (Dec 19, 2009)

Wood cat litter is not suitable for rats/mice/rodents, as it's far too dusty when it breaks down, and can cause respiratory problems. If you're going to use cat litter, make sure it's 100% paper cat litter, and not just "paper based".


----------



## sunshine80 (Jan 25, 2010)

I changed from Carefresh as well as it was too expensive (and I do not think it absorbed the mousy smell as much). I use Hemcore or aubiose now which are both made from Hemp (it is usually hemcore as I am lucky to make a pet shop near me that sells it). They both come in big bags though. I have used megazorb for the mice before as well but did not like it as it was too dusty and made me sneeze (it is great for my gerbils though).


----------



## smokie (Mar 20, 2010)

Just a slight correction, according to their website, Walmsley Premierbed also have stockists around the UK - not just Yorks/Lancs.

And they now do shredded paper too!


----------



## smokie (Mar 20, 2010)

Walmsley Stockists page


----------



## lynnep (Dec 13, 2009)

You could try aubiose, not sure where you are but Surrey pet supplies stocks this.


----------

